# stitch material



## radio477 (Feb 9, 2012)

Could braided fishing line be used as stitches in an emergency situation? What's the risk? Any better ideas?


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Super Glue is an option as well.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

radio477 said:


> ...stitches in an emergency situation? ... Any better ideas?


Just unravel some Paracord


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

silk thread can be used. during the civil war, the south used boiled horsehair. it was actually safer than the silk then because it was boiled, silk thread was used right off the spool so it was not sterile. they boiled the horse hair to soften it, they didn't know about germs then. you can also use single line fine fishing line. fine silver thread can be used if found.


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

super glue won't work well if the are is under strain such as a joint area or where there will be a lot of movement. it is often used to repair face cuts because of leaving less scarring.


----------



## truecarnage (Apr 25, 2010)

Some times you can pick up sutures still sealed from the factory at gun shows, just an idea.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

You can also get suture kids from Tractor Supply or farmers co-ops.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

radio477 said:


> Could braided fishing line be used as stitches in an emergency situation? What's the risk? Any better ideas?


I guess my question would be ... can you do the stitches if fishing line can be used...

It is not as easy as it sounds.

Just saying ...


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

need to use mono-filament line not braided. braided line will grow into the skin making removal hard and painful. it could also cause infection. if you stitch for yourself, tie off as you go. each stitch. use a box boy's knot. check at 4 to 5 days, remove before 7days.


----------



## Resto (Sep 7, 2012)

Years ago my Vet sewed up the main pad on my GSPs foot with a Hypodermic needle by passing a sutcher through it to teach me how to do it. She said Monofiliment fishing line is the same stuff, just sterilize it. I cant remember the needle size but any size is OK. You take the needle and stick it through both sides of the wound, then pass the fisshing line through it, then pull the needle out while holding the end of the line, then tie it off and repeat. She said using the Hypo needle is less painful than uss=eing a sutcher needle.


----------



## radio477 (Feb 9, 2012)

Thanks resto, and i compliment you on your choice of pets, i have a GSP and think the world would be a better place if folks took a lesson from her!


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

In my book, nothing beats Dental Floss, It can be used to sew just about anything including yourself.

My brother once cut his arm pretty deep and didn't have insurance so he came to me and asked me to stitch him up. 5 stitches with dental floss and he was as good as new, he danced like a fighting rooster while I was doing it but he healed up fine. He said that pulling the stitches out hurt almost as much as the sewing did.


I used Waxed Floss.


----------



## FutureReferenceFarm (Oct 12, 2012)

Yes, dental floss and duct tape, two materials that should be on every preppers list.


----------

